
Journalist sentenced to 24 months in prison after hacking-related conviction - alcari
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/journalist-sentenced-to-24-months-in-prison-after-hacking-related-conviction/
======
tptacek
Earlier discussion on HN, prior to sentencing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10351966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10351966)

